# Rapido owners



## Wilfried

Question:
How many rapido owners are browsing this forum?
What type of MHome have they, of what age are they?

Wilfried


----------



## Midnightrambler

Hi, we own a 2005 Rapido 7087F on a 55 plate. A great bit of kit
Alan


----------



## Hydrocell

I have a Rapido 9048df plated July 2011


----------



## WildThingsKev

Hi Wilfried

You can see all Rapido owners by going to the top of page nav bar, selecting Home / Member list and then searching for Rapido, or Rapido 7096 etc. This shows lots of inactive members

Under Discussion / Forum Addons / Member Groups you can select Rapido and see all the (more active) members who have subscribed to that group; something I guess you would like to do.

Kev

ps: 55 tomorrow and owned our 2008 7090 for 4 years


----------



## Mattyrodill

Hi,
We've got a Rapido 941 M, had it over 5 years now, it's 10 years old on a 52 plate. Keep looking at other motorhomes but unless I can find another £25,000 nothing really seems to measure up to the same quality.


----------



## budgie13

Hi

We have 741F, plated 52. We have only had it since November 2012 so haven't used it as much as we'd like yet.

Due to go to France for a couple of weeks at the beginning of May so we should get to know it much better then.


----------



## oldtart

Hi. We have a Rapido 986M on 05 plates. Had it coming up to two years. 

Can't see us changing it yet!

Been away in it fo 6 weeks in Scotland. Still trying to sort out where to hang wet coats etc. we've tried the shower but the hooks come off and there's not really room in the toilet/washroom space. Anyone any ideas for this model, please?

Val


----------



## peter_h

We upgraded to a 992MH Auto 2012 plate last year and love it


----------



## mearsy

2011 Rapido 700ff.....great bit of kit.....


----------



## Scattycat

7090c 2008 with a 2.2 Citroen engine. It drives well and is just as powerful as the 2.8 engine in our previous smaller van and a lot smoother.
Bought it in November last year and so far spent 5 weeks in it plus the odd few nights.
Still trying to re-organise cupboards and draws to suite our way of living in it.


----------



## Techno100

Near 5yrs old left hand drive 7090F

Not sure if you meant the van age or mine? but I'm 55


----------



## greygit

We have a 666 bought last year, so far we have done 6,000 mile during November and December touring Spain. Very pleased with the quality so far.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Rapido 990MHV January 2012, Best I have aver had (which is a few)


----------



## Lindsay

Rapido 740F for us!
Left hand drive bought new, from 'Decuyper's in Belgium, in 2000!
It has really served us well throughout Europe over the past 13 years.
Starting to show it's age on the outside, but still looks really good inside. What an excellent finish!!
It was 'love at first sight', which has endured!!!
Best Regards, Lindsay.


----------



## Wilfried

Lindsay said:


> Rapido 740F for us!
> Left hand drive bought new, from 'Decuyper's in Belgium, in 2000!
> It has really served us well throughout Europe over the past 13 years.
> Starting to show it's age on the outside, but still looks really good inside. What an excellent finish!!
> It was 'love at first sight', which has endured!!!
> Best Regards, Lindsay.


My Rapido comes also from Decuyper. Decuyper is an honest and good dealer.
Many other dealers are not so honest and promise a lot of things to purchase but later if there is a problem????


----------



## JIMY

766FF FOR US BOUGHT new march 2011


----------



## iandsm

*Rapido*

Rapido 9048DF bought new march 2008 2.3 engine and done 39000 round Europe, mostly France. Very pleased with it and will be keeping it, I am now 61 yrs old but I was wondering why you asked the question?


----------



## Lindsay

Hi Wilfried,
I agree completely with your comments about Decuyper's.
Though it was 13 years ago when I had my dealings with them, I remember clearly how helpful and honest they were with me!
I dealt mainly with a salesman called Albert, who was just so helpful and professional, but everyone I met there seemed to be like that.
I had a few minor problems with the 'van', after I got it home, but dealing with them over the phone was just so easy! 
Everything was resolved without question or delay, including some adjustments effected when we called in on our first return to Belgium in July of that year!!
I would go so far as to say that they are the best company that I have ever had dealings with.
Best Regards, Lindsay


----------



## Bengal

Ours is a 643, nearing 3 years old. So far so good. We sometimes look at its bigger brothers (especially the A classes) & wonder....but this model suits us.

Bengal


----------



## jeff8

*rapido*

we have a 7099f on a 57 plate we love it cant see us changing for a few years unless we win lottery then it would be another rapido


----------



## Cornishaich

We have the 710F on a 02 plate. We have had it 3 years and love it.


----------



## SilverFox13

We have had an 09 plate lhd 992 MH from new and, in general, are very pleased with it. We have replaced the ridiculous Dometic vacuum toilet with a sensible Thetford C200 and upgraded the payload thru SVTech to add an extra 600kgs.


----------



## Techno100

How many are subscribed to my Rapido project thread? just in case something is good for yours :?:


----------



## jax

Rapido 987F A class for us. Bought new on 07 plate and done 44444 miles in it. Wont be changing it as we class it as out second home and love it. Jackie & Keith


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Lindsay

I would be interested in having the address for'Decuyper's in Belgium, and sat-nav coordinates if you have them.
I purchased my MH from Highbridge in summerset big mistake.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Wilfried

Hydrocell said:


> Hi Lindsay
> 
> I would be interested in having the address for'Decuyper's in Belgium, and sat-nav coordinates if you have them.
> I purchased my MH from Highbridge in summerset big mistake.
> 
> Regards
> Ray


Hello,
With google earh aesy to find.
The adrress:

Decuyper nv
Beneluxlaan (On the corner of the Beneluxlaan and de Europalaan)
*Poperinge*
*BELGIUM*
Phone: +32 57 33 77 77

Bart is à wonderfull guy


----------



## Steveboy

972m 2004 bought used in 2011 with all the extras. I fulltime in her and she is brilliant. In Portugal at the moment & its wet. Not so good but dry as a bone n snugly warm inside.


----------



## gaspode

Ours is a 2011 7066DF, currently parked in the middle of a field surrounded by snow and wondering how easy it'll be to get off in the morning. :?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Ours is a 963F, bought new in 2005 from Brownhills

It's a left hooker with the 2.8 147bhp Power engine.

It's done over 80k kms and provided well over a thousand comfortable nights away over periods ranging from just one night to five months.

It's visited The UK, France Portugal, Belgium, The Netherlands, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Italy, San Marino 

It's traveled many roads more than once


----------



## H1-GBV

WildThingsKev said:


> Hi Wilfried
> 
> You can see all Rapido owners by going to the top of page nav bar, selecting Home / Member list and then searching for Rapido, or Rapido 7096 etc. This shows lots of inactive members


I've often wondered if my 925M is unique, but following Kev's advice I found another one.

However, the person involved hasn't subscribed and hasn't posted so I wonder if I'm just being stalked? 

At 5.95m long, I know we must have one of the shortest A-class vehicles available. How we enjoy looking out of our huge windscreen whilst travelling and when parked! We are very happy with every aspect of our home-from-home although nights-away are being restricted by family problems at the moment.

2002-plate, 3.5t, 2.7l Merc engine. Double dinette, reclining, swivelling chairs, side bench, adequate cooking facilities including oven/grill, lovely toilet with huge seperate shower and, of course, a comfortable large bed which comes down ready for action and goes up again in seconds: we haven't found anything we like better (not that we could afford anything else :lol: )

Given that it was our first buy, we're more than happy to be Rapido fans - Gordon & Barbara.


----------



## badgerxos

We have just taken delivery of a new 646B from Brownhills, having traded in a caravan as part of the deal - my back is not what it was, so hitching up the van and converting the lounge seats to a bed every evening was getting to be a bit of a pain.
We fancied the 700FF initially, but were concerned about storage, so have accepted a slightly longer length of 6.5m to get under-bed storage and more lockers.
Planning a shake-down trip to Dorset once the weather improves (!) and then intend to spend most of May in France and September in Germany.
A&A


----------



## worzel

*Rapido*

Hello from Devon,

We have a 2006 996M with lots of extras FOR SALE £36995


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Wilfried

Thanks for your reply.

Regards
Ray


----------



## camoyboy

Our first Rapido was a775F on a 2.8 Ducato which we uprated to 3850Kgs. We owned it from 2004 to 2008 when we took delivery of our first new MH, a7097F X250 3l Ducato with the 4250Kg chassis. We ordered it around the same time as Carol got hers, which is now owned by Techno 100 Andy. We went to Decuypers to consider buying LHD and they were very helpful with both looking at getting the spec we wanted and the UK registration. However they understandably did not want to do a trade in on our RHD model so we bought through Wokingham Motorhomes.
Apart from problems with the factory fitted towbar (we now have a PWS one) all is good, 29,000 miles mostly in France and Germany for holidays and weekends in the UK. (We are both still at work fulltime)

Andy, I have been following your thread from the start, as our MH's are very similar. I am waiting to see the finished spare wheel project as I started on mine 2 years ago and have never got round to finishing it, because I couldn't find a way to lift the wheel up into position. I have been in touch with the guy you got yours from and he is getting me one.

I was also impressed with the work done by Wilfried, it is good to see some good DIY and well documented.

Cheers,

Colin


----------



## Wilfried

badgerxos said:


> We have just taken delivery of a new 646B from Brownhills, having traded in a caravan as part of the deal - my back is not what it was, so hitching up the van and converting the lounge seats to a bed every evening was getting to be a bit of a pain.
> We fancied the 700FF initially, but were concerned about storage, so have accepted a slightly longer length of 6.5m to get under-bed storage and more lockers.
> Planning a shake-down trip to Dorset once the weather improves (!) and then intend to spend most of May in France and September in Germany.
> A&A


Well, well, when you are going to Germany you are coming through Belgium, we are from GISTEL, along the motorway Calais - Brussels. Germany, the moselle it is wonderful, a lot of camper places, see Graach

http://www.sunpark-mosel.de/pages/de/webcam.php


----------



## mr2

Hi

We downsized from an 08 Elddis Autoquest 180 as getting the lounge bed sorted was doing my back in ( mattress topper overcab storage). So we looked around and found a Rapido 924F 2004 30,000mls bought Sept last year. Done 5,500 mls in France, Spain & Scotland and pleased with it.


----------



## Tansy

Hi, van number five is a 2007 7098f and love it.


----------



## maxsdad

Collected our new 891M 3ltr auto from Brownhills on Monday stayed overnight and drove back yesterday, drives like a dream used less fuel than our old van on outward journey, 180 miles and fantastic panoramic views from the front screen very impressed so far


----------



## altom

I am another Rapido fan. Purchased a 786F from 3A's at Crosshands some 3 years ago. Best purchase ever made. Excelent quality very few problems. Van on 52 plate and done 55000 miles.
Now retired so we are able to use it on a regular basis. Off to southern France (somewhere! turn left at Calais no planning) looking for the sun and some warmth maybe into northen Spain. Off tomorrow on DFDS @ 5.15am on their cheap tickets. 

Rock on Rapido


----------



## Lindsay

Hydrocell said:


> Hi Lindsay
> 
> I would be interested in having the address for'Decuyper's in Belgium, and sat-nav coordinates if you have them.
> I purchased my MH from Highbridge in summerset big mistake.
> 
> Regards
> Ray


Hi there Ray,
Haven't been on here for a couple of days, so missed your request!
I see though that Wilfried has answered your querey admirably, with local knowledge.
He refers to Bart, who I also dealt with 13 years ago... and I must agree with him, in that he certainly was a great guy to deal with!
I found it hard to believe that buying abroad and importing could be made so easy by dealing with this company!! 
If we decided to move on to another Rapido, or any 'mark' that they stock, I would certainly use them again, with no qualms whatsoever!
Best Regard, Lindsay.


----------



## Lindsay

Hi Altom,
Great to see another Welsh owned Rapido on here. Great Van!!
A word of advice though! After turning left at Calais, take a sharp right
somewhere, or you could end up in Denmark!  
Have a great trip. We did the same 'unplanned' trip a year or so ago, turned right at Calais, and just followed the sun! Where the weather looked good we headed.
Had a great time.
Enjoy, Lindsay


----------



## altom

Thanks Lindsey 

In my excitement in getting ready this morning I forgot my Left from my Right. It must be my age!!!! Yes it will be a Right turn at Calais!! Searching the sun not the snow. 

Quite surprised to see so many Welsh flags on these posts. We know that Rapido's are BEST don't we?

Well were off now for a nice leisurely trip to Dover and a stay on Marine Parade over night for an early start tomorrow!


Must meet up sometime!


----------



## TheColeses

mearsy said:


> 2011 Rapido 700ff.....great bit of kit.....


Same for us - absolutely love it


----------



## SwampThing

Got an 09 plate 9010DF which we've had for just over a year and think it's great.
One of the few A class layouts that we could find with a huge rear lounge in a short(ish) van


----------



## peterthebruce

Late onto this thread but we have a 2008 7063F, not common but it has a large garage underneath which holds my Honda Lead scooter. We are not big people so we fit into the high transverse bed OK.

After a Hobby we find the build quality excellent and we found it very comfortable when in Spain last winter. Cruise control, excellent gas and electric heating system and cupboards that are solidly built. Looks nice from the outside and makes me smile whenever I get into it. A good test of a leisure vehicle! Only ever looked at German motorhomes before getting our Rapido. Would be likely to get another one, perhaps an A class next time.


----------



## bazzeruk

924F - 2004.

Brilliant motorhome, but selling it after our next trip to Scotland as we are downsizing to panel van conversion.


----------



## smick

Rapido 942M, 2003, with Mercedes 2.7 manual. Very comfortable, lots of storage, and the only bone of contention is the space round the table. Oh yes, and the weight, which is nowhere near where Rapido's manual says it is.


----------



## H1-GBV

H1-GBV said:


> I've often wondered if my 925M is unique, but following Kev's advice I found another one.
> 
> However, the person involved hasn't subscribed and hasn't posted so I wonder if I'm just being stalked?


Last weekend we were walking round St Neots CCC site and there it was: another 925M! I walked up to the man who was cleaning it's bonnet, shook his hand and he said "It's not mine." 

He was doing a "swop" from his native New Zealand and the owner lives in Northampton. Any takers?

Gordon


----------



## mentaliss

we bought our 746F (2009) nearly two weeks ago, Looks like we were lucky as this model seems difficult to get hold of! been no where yet with it as I'm adding extra's....... air assistors, spare wheel and carrier, rear view camera via Alpine media dash display, headlamp protectors, Halogen to LED's, extra 'Berker' mains sockets, Exterior BBQ gas point, mirror guards.......injection seat...no just kidding!!! 8)


----------



## Scattycat

In November last year we bought a 2008 Rapido 7090C 

I suppose the acid test is if you asked the question, 'Would we buy another Rapido?'

Definitely NOT!  



Why would I? This one is perfect for our needs


----------



## Techno100

camoyboy said:


> Our first Rapido was a775F on a 2.8 Ducato which we uprated to 3850Kgs. We owned it from 2004 to 2008 when we took delivery of our first new MH, a7097F X250 3l Ducato with the 4250Kg chassis. We ordered it around the same time as Carol got hers, which is now owned by Techno 100 Andy. We went to Decuypers to consider buying LHD and they were very helpful with both looking at getting the spec we wanted and the UK registration. However they understandably did not want to do a trade in on our RHD model so we bought through Wokingham Motorhomes.
> Apart from problems with the factory fitted towbar (we now have a PWS one) all is good, 29,000 miles mostly in France and Germany for holidays and weekends in the UK. (We are both still at work fulltime)
> 
> Andy, I have been following your thread from the start, as our MH's are very similar. I am waiting to see the finished spare wheel project as I started on mine 2 years ago and have never got round to finishing it, because I couldn't find a way to lift the wheel up into position. I have been in touch with the guy you got yours from and he is getting me one.
> 
> I was also impressed with the work done by Wilfried, it is good to see some good DIY and well documented.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Colin


Did you ever complete your wheel carrier Colin?


----------



## delfy

Hello all. We have just become the proud owners of a beautiful Rapido V 56 van. Downsized from a magnificent Burstner Delfin t700 because Old Father Time marches on but we still love the nomadic life.


----------



## elainekirk

Hi 986m from 2004 that we upsized to last August absolutely love it full timing and so snug during the Scottish winter I haven't had any problems , touch wood, perfect van for myself and teen daughter she has the fixed double with its multitude of cupboards and I have the drop down which I love because it doesn't get used as a dumping ground during the day! .
The microwave, oven and hob make cooking a breeze . And as for driving I have never driven anything so perfect though the width of the van does freak me at times especially passing parked cars .


----------



## delfy

Rapido v56 and just back from 9 weeks in Morocco. Our little van on a 2.3 Fiat engine, never coughed once!!


----------



## Lindsay

Hi delfy, Glad you had a trouble free trip. 
I like the concept of the Rapido v56, but my wife thinks that we might find it a bit confined after our Rapido 740F, which is in fact about the same length, but a fair bit wider!
How did you find it after your 'downsizing'? 
How did you find the living space worked out? 
What was your fuel consumption like?
Pros and Cons would be great!
Would really appreciate it if you could pass on any relevant info.! 
Regards, Lindsay


----------



## delfy

Hi Lindsay.
The engine is strong enough for all driving conditions, 2.3 diesel, 6 forward gears. A shock at first after the seven and a half metres of a Burstner but as it was a conscious decision to downsize then we just got on with it.
Miss the separate shower cubicle but that's all. As long as one person keeps out of the way whilst the other is performing a task then all will be fine. We like the fact that you can have 2 separate sleeping areas. Making the bed was a chore to begin with, but eventually it became a slick job. The table can be used outside fastened on the gas locker and the awning runs the length of the van. The v56 is great for outdoor living but even if it's wet, there is room to sit as comfortably, almost, as in a coach built. When the table is outside and the cab seats are turned, it makes a large lounge area. There is no oven but the 2 hob burner is ok and on hook up we use a Remoska. The kitchen sink is fine and we use a big tray on top of the gas locker cushion to extend the working surface.The bathroom sink is poorly designed with the shower tap also being the sink tap which is right in the middle of a small bowl. Showering is not really viable despite the shower curtain because a great deal of wood is exposed to the water. Toilet great but cassette emptying locker should have been outside not inside the vehicle, in case you have a bike rack on a tow bar.
The fridge is very good and the freezer box is a good size compared with others we have seen. Plenty of locker space and cupboards. We put 2 shelves in the wardrobe for more efficient use of space and 2 leisure batteries under the bench seat.It only comes with one. Also had my Gaslow refillable bottles put in , a solar panel on the roof and a small inverter. There is only one 3 pin plug but we took a 4 point adapter with a long cable, for our needs outside and inside. You know what it's like with chargers for phones, ipad etc. 
We got 38 to 40 mpg, also cheaper toll fees, being shorter, and had no height problems.
We were able to travel on roads which we would not have attempted in the Burstner.
Now we are home, there is a whole raft of stuff which we won't bother taking again thus making it easier to access the things we need to take out at from the rear.
Always conscious of security with the sliding and rear doors, I invested in 2 Thule sliding locks. Worth it for peace of mind if you are both out of the van.
We did not feel claustrophobic in a smaller pvc, and those few inches that reduce the width from a coach built, made us feel more confident in the narrow streets of foreign cities when we got lost!!
I am 68, a lady and come 70 I don't want to be jumping through medical hoops and still be driving a PHGV, so for me it has been a wise downsize. The Rapido v56 drives like a car and is far more economical than a larger motorhome.
If you want to see our exploits in Morocco with both vans then we have a simple blog at http://dafnsue.blogspot.com
Sorry to have rattled on but wanted to be helpful. These panel vans are a lot of money and becoming more and more popular with the MH community so you need to get it right for yourselves. Good luck !


----------



## Lindsay

Hi delfy,
Awesome reply. Really comprehensive!!
Will certainly take a closer look at this asap.!
Many, Many Thanks, Lindsay


----------



## delfy

It would be good to know what you decide to do. If you have the time , please would you let me know what you end up buying and why. Perhaps it might make me have a rethink!! Delfy


----------



## Terstev

Rapido 986m. 2005
Excited first notorhome collecting 20/7. Cant wait


----------



## 362bkr

HI Steve , have you got it yet ?


----------



## Coulstock

*Rapido 741F*

Still got our 2004 741F -it did sterling service when we moved house in June 2013 and we lived in it at Sophia Gardens (aka Cardiff Caravan Park) after we sold our house in June 2013 and before finally making our mind up to buy here in Cardiff in August 2013. Still only got 19000 on the clock and still as good as when we bought it in August 2008

Harry


----------



## leixlip_pa

*Rapido 972*

Rapido 972 2001 & one owner! Just revamping now as it's looking tired!


----------



## leixlip_pa

*Rapido 972*

Rapido 972 2001 & one owner! Just revamping now as it's looking tired!


----------



## wp1234

Anyone have a Rapido 990df out there ?


----------



## wp1234

wp1234 said:


> Anyone have a Rapido 990df out there ?


Wow I'm gonna be unique !


----------



## rapidom

Hi,
We own a lovely 2008 990M with the 3.0L V6 Mercedes engine and auto gearbox, it is our pride and joy, could not find anything better or equal these days without paying over £100K for something fairly new.
Peter.


----------



## GIBOO

*yeeehaaaa!*

We pick up our 2005 986f in early April and we cannot wait.


----------



## WildThingsKev

Excited?


----------



## oldtart

We are delighted with our 2005 986M. 

Had it for over two years now.

Val


----------



## patmyhead

*rapido*

we have a 986f A class , nice van but a money pit .bought it at the Lincoln show in 2013
already have had more problems than with the benimar we that we had for 9 years :frown2:


----------



## oldtart

Hi. Sorry we've had ours three years! Touch wood we've had no problems. We bought it from Marquis Preston and it goes back every year for a habitation check.

Val


----------



## goneoff

We own a Rapido 9066df great MH.


----------



## catteraxe

Hydrocell said:


> Hi Lindsay
> 
> I purchased my MH from Highbridge in summerset big mistake.
> 
> Regards
> Ray


I'm about to take delivery of a new 640F from Highbridge so your comment doesn't fill me with confidence :frown2:. Can I ask what the issues were?

Thanks,

Kevin.


----------



## WildThingsKev

Hi Kevin

Hydrocell hasn't posted on the forum since February, if you want to contact him you can click on his name (above his subscriber badge) and select send a private message. If he receives notification of the message by email (an option in settings) he might well reply, otherwise he isn't very likely to notice it since he may not be visiting the forum very often.

When you collect your Rapido make sure you get time for a thorough inspection and try all the things that work. If you search the forum I'm sure you will find a delivery inspection checklist.

Enjoy the van.

Kev


----------



## greygit

catteraxe said:


> I'm about to take delivery of a new 640F from Highbridge so your comment doesn't fill me with confidence :frown2:. Can I ask what the issues were?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin.


We had our Rapido from Highbridge and although the service department seems to be in chaos must of the time and you have to keep nagging them to get a move on, they always come up with the goods in the end. So don't worry too much. :grin2:


----------



## catteraxe

Thanks both greygit and WildThingsKev - your reassurance is appreciated. I certainly will be nagging Highbridge!


Kevin.


----------

